

Maternity Leave? It’s More Like a Pause - cojourneo
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/22/fashion/for-executive-women-is-maternity-leave-necessary.html

======
barking
The women in this article have a very different experience to women in
Government jobs in my country. Here they have 9 months fully-paid maternity
leave most of which is usually taken after the baby is born. Also when they
return to work they will have accumulated a lot of annual leave. For the first
12 years of the child's life they have the flexibility to take a lot of
parental leave (which is unpaid but doesn't involve any loss of pension
entitlements). All of which is great except that nobody is usually taken on to
cover for the missing employee. So the remaining staff (especially the
conscientious ones) get dumped on and the taxpayer gets an inferior service.

